# 2012 Dodge 2500 SLT Mega Cab



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 2012 Dodge 2500 SLT Mega Cab. The vehicle would have the snow plow prep, tow package, and gas engine. I have never owned a Dodge but this vehicle may be to good to pass up. Our local dealer is offering this vehicle to me for right around 29000.00 I will be using this vehicle for plowing, pulling our landscape trailers and travel trailer. Ive read numerous horror stories on the transmissions of these vehicles and searched many many threads here. Most the threads Ive read about are about older Dodge vehicles and Im looking for info on the newer Dodges 09/10/11 and those who use them, pros, cons. Im not trying to start a pissing match about what vehicles are better, just would like some info on those who run the newer Dodges for these types of services and possibly take advantage of this price offer. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I ran a 2008 up until a few weeks ago (a Dodge 3/4 ton with cummins) and had not a single problem. I just bought a 2011 with a cummins. Plowed and pulled everyday in the summer and winter. You'll be fine with no matter what 2012 truck you buy


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

clncut;1331536 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a 2012 Dodge 2500 SLT Mega Cab. The vehicle would have the snow plow prep, tow package, and gas engine. I have never owned a Dodge but this vehicle may be to good to pass up. Our local dealer is offering this vehicle to me for right around 29000.00 I will be using this vehicle for plowing, pulling our landscape trailers and travel trailer. Ive read numerous horror stories on the transmissions of these vehicles and searched many many threads here. Most the threads Ive read about are about older Dodge vehicles and Im looking for info on the newer Dodges 09/10/11 and those who use them, pros, cons. Im not trying to start a pissing match about what vehicles are better, just would like some info on those who run the newer Dodges for these types of services and possibly take advantage of this price offer.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Tranny problems were for the 94-02 Models that used the 46RE tranny (unless you got the diesel or V10 which used the 47RE). That tranny was based on the old 727's.

The 03+ Trucks had little to no transmission problems when they switched to the 545RFE Tranny (no bands, all electric). For 2012 they have a 6 speed (real 6 speed auto) that is basically a 68RFE (used in the cummins) planetary gear set inside the 545RFE Case.

Without the technical mumbo jumbo, the tranny is the last thing you'll have to worry about in a Dodge. The front end is likely to go through Ball joints often since that is a big truck that will have a lot of front end weight on it. Carli makes a ball joint set that will never need replacing, they are costly but are worth it.

Good luck, the new Dodges are very nice rigs.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

They are definitely good trucks. However, I would never want a megacab for plowing and since you are going to be pulling and plowing I think that gas engine will be working too hard.


----------



## roket77 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Go for it*

I heard so many people comment on the Dodge transmission since 96, I got a 98 ram 2500 and i plowed with the truck for 12 years. I had very good luck with it. Transmission cooked on me when i had 147k miles on it. Plowing 120 driveways a year averaging 27-30 times per season. Thats pretty dependable.Then I bought a new 07 ram 2500 quad cab with a western plow and plowed with that truck for 5 years and the ONLY problems i had were replacing front axle u joints,, i did not have any other problem with that truck. I just traded it in last week with 99700 miles on it. It was under warranty until 100k so i always had things fixed. But it was only front u joints. One minor problem i had was a/c evaporator replaced(warranty) Other than that,,nothing. I just bought a 2012 crew cab that i will be putting a plow on.. It is easy to plow with. i will say,,i noticed the 2012 has a better turning radius than the 07 and my wheel base is 9 inches longer (140"-149"), Especially for that price. that is a steal.. Please post when you decide. Im curious if you got it. Youll be glad you did. I was NOT a dodge fan in mid 90s but i will not buy anything else. Everyone has their preference i guess. but for me,, its dodge.. I did some pretty tight driveways too and never had a problem..


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

you will be fine. pull the trigger and you will not be disappointed.


----------

